# DDR 4 und USB 3.1 zur selben zeit?



## LThomas1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wollte nachfragen, was ihr denkt, ob DDR4 und USB 3.1 etwa zur selben zeit auf den Markt kommen wird??

Ich denke nicht, da *USB3.1* schon mitte 2014 angeblich kommen sollte und *DDR 4* aber erst ende 2014?

Sollte man nun bis ende 2014 warten um einen neuen PC zu kaufen, oder ist das mehr ein Flop, da es jetzt eh schon DDR 3 mit 2400Mhz oder so gibt, bzw die meisten sowieso nur 1600Mhz bzw die neueren CPU´s (die neuen 2011er Sockel) auch 1866Mhz unterstützen??

Dann kann ich auch nicht mehr MHZ benützen oder?

Ich denke also, mit 1866Mhz und CL9 wird es am anfang fast keinen schnelleren DDR 4 geben bzw. die Preise werden enorm sein??

Liege ich da richtig??


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2013)

Glaskugel: ?==ÜPO$$%&/(

RAM-Geschwindigkeit ist beim Spielen fast nie der Flaschenhals, nur dessen Menge.

Ausnahmen sind extrem schlecht programmierte Spiele wie StarCraft2 und wenn dir der dedizierte VRAM vollläuft.
APU/iGPs dürsten nach RAM-Geschwindigkeit.

DDR4 wird extrem teuer werden. Wohl mehr als das 5x des Aktuellen Preises.


----------



## LThomas1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Glaskugel: ?==ÜPO$$%&/(
> 
> DDR4 wird extrem teuer werden. Wohl mehr als das 5x des Aktuellen Preises.


 
THX für die Info, dann bleibe ich bei DDR 3 und warte ab, bis USB 3.1 herausen ist, möchte mir ein system mit einem 2011-3 Sockel zusammenstellen, wenns so weit ist 

Wenn es den überhaupt noch mit DDR 3 gibt 

Was ich so gelesen habe, wird das der Erste Sockel mit DDR 4


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2013)

DDR3 wird noch weiter produziert. Es wird das gleiche Lied wie mit DDR2 zu DDR3. Die Preise gleichen sich aufgrund von Angebot-Nachfrage an bis sie sich schließlich zu Massenware und Antiquität entwickeln.

Intel wird die ersten DDR4 MoBos rausbringen, aber nur für Server 2001 S4 oder so ähnlich.


----------



## LThomas1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Research schrieb:


> DDR3 wird noch weiter produziert. Es wird das gleiche Lied wie mit DDR2 zu DDR3. Die Preise gleichen sich aufgrund von Angebot-Nachfrage an bis sie sich schließlich zu Massenware und Antiquität entwickeln.
> 
> Intel wird die ersten DDR4 MoBos rausbringen, aber nur für Server 2001 S4 oder so ähnlich.



Habe aber überal gelesen, dass der neue 2011-3 Sockel schon mit DDR 4 kommen soll 

Wollte zunächst einen 2011er sockel, habe darum mal Recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass ende 2014 der neue 2011-3er kommen soll.

Möchte unbedingt mind. einen 6 Kerner, da das neue Spiel Watch Dogs diese unterstützt, und ander Spiele wahrscheinlich folgen werden.


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2013)

AMD bietet dir 8Kerne. Wäre das etwas?


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2013)

Es kommt immer bald irgendwas neues.

Wir haben jetzt noch ende 2013. Wenn ende 2014 etwas kommen soll, dann ist das schon ein ganzes Jahr.
Und innerhalb eines Jahres kommt immer irgendwas tolles, neues raus, auf das man warten könnte.

Wenn du jetzt mehr Leistung brauchst, dann kauf jetzt.


----------



## LThomas1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Research schrieb:


> AMD bietet dir 8Kerne. Wäre das etwas?


 
Die haben ja laut den ganzen Test´s weniger leistung als ein 4770k.

Würde mir also einen i7 mit 4Kernen und 8 Threads kaufen, bevor ich wieder zu AMD kaufe.



john201050 schrieb:


> Es kommt immer bald irgendwas neues.
> 
> Wir haben jetzt noch ende 2013. Wenn ende 2014 etwas kommen soll, dann ist das schon ein ganzes Jahr.
> Und innerhalb eines Jahres kommt immer irgendwas tolles, neues raus, auf das man warten könnte.
> ...


 
Da hast du komplett recht, leider 

Bzw auch Gottseidank, denn Fortschritt gegnüber Konsolen ist immer Gut 

Habe gestern nen Phenom ii x4 945 gekauft, da der alt Athlon ii x2 215 Schrott ist und meine Graka bremmst -> 9800GTX+ mit 512 MB


----------



## mrtvu (30. Dezember 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Glaskugel: ?==ÜPO$$%&/(
> ...
> DDR4 wird extrem teuer werden. Wohl mehr als das 5x des Aktuellen Preises.



Wie kommst du auf so eine Vorhersage?

Wenn das wirklich wahr ist dann ist zur Zeit der 2011-er Sockel mit 6 Kerner ein Schnäppchen mit dem DDR3-RAM mit  1866 MHz und Quad-Channel. Hmmm vielleicht sollte ich jetzt zugreifen... und upgraden.


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2013)

Weil es zuerst für Server kommen wird.
Aber das ist nur ein Ansatzpunkt. Genau wie der Vergleich mit DDR2 zu DDR3.
http://geizhals.de/?phist=291941&age=9999 250€ am Anfang. 30.10.2007
http://geizhals.de/?phist=217232&age=9999 27€ 30.10.2007

Sogar 9x soviel. Sorry, hatte ich mit nur 5 Unrecht.

So, was hast du an Argumenten?


----------



## LThomas1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Weil es zuerst für Server kommen wird.
> Aber das ist nur ein Ansatzpunkt. Genau wie der Vergleich mit DDR2 zu DDR3.
> Preisentwicklung für Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 1GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (KVR1333D3N9/1G) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland 250€ am Anfang. 30.10.2007
> Preisentwicklung für G.Skill DIMM 1GB, DDR2-800, CL5-5-5-15 (F2-6400CL5S-1GBNQ) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland 27€ 30.10.2007
> ...



Werden eigentlich die alten Komponenten noch billiger oder nicht??

Ich denke nicht, da die Preise für Phenom ii x4 945 von 50-70€ betragen


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2013)

Es ist eine Parabel da es immer weniger Produktionskapazitäten geben wird. Erstverkauf: Hoch, dann sinken, Absturz bei neuer Technologie, um dann am Ende Teil zu steigen da es kaum noch/nicht produziert wird.


----------



## LThomas1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Das klinkt  logisch


----------



## mrtvu (31. Dezember 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Weil es zuerst für Server kommen wird.
> Aber das ist nur ein Ansatzpunkt. Genau wie der Vergleich mit DDR2 zu DDR3.
> Preisentwicklung für Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 1GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (KVR1333D3N9/1G) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland 250€ am Anfang. 30.10.2007
> Preisentwicklung für G.Skill DIMM 1GB, DDR2-800, CL5-5-5-15 (F2-6400CL5S-1GBNQ) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland 27€ 30.10.2007
> ...


 
Das klingt einleuchtend! Für mich ein Argument dass sich das Warten auf Sockel 2011-3 mit DDR4 höchstens nur zum Billig werden von Sockel 2011 oder 1050 mit DDR3 rentiert.

Aber das Warten für 2011-3 mit DDR4 zu einem bezahlbaren Preis wird bis 2016 dauern.


----------



## LThomas1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ausnahmen bestätigen aber leider die Regel, wie man bei den 2011er cpu's sieht, denn die 3xxx sind im Moment noch nicht spürbar zurück gegangen und kosten fast so viel wie die 4xxx.

Aber gut ding braucht Weile


----------



## 0madmexx0 (31. Dezember 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Aber das Warten für 2011-3 mit DDR4 zu einem bezahlbaren Preis wird bis 2016 dauern.



Nicht zu vergessen--> PCIe 4.0


----------



## mrtvu (31. Dezember 2013)

LThomas1998 schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen aber leider die Regel, wie man bei den 2011er cpu's sieht, denn die 3xxx sind im Moment noch nicht spürbar zurück gegangen und kosten fast so viel wie die 4xxx.
> 
> Aber gut ding braucht Weile


 
CPUs und Mainboards haben stabilere Preise.

Speicher und Grafikkarten haben sehr starke Entwertung.


----------



## Research (31. Dezember 2013)

Yup, gerade die Intel-Extreme Plattform, siehe auch LAG1336 bleiben teuer.


----------



## LThomas1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

0madmexx0 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen--> PCIe 4.0



Ist Pci e 3.0 schon ausgelastet ?

Mit den Graka's noch nicht oder und mit der SATA Geschichte auch nicht oder?


----------



## LThomas1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Yup, gerade die Intel-Extreme Plattform, siehe auch LAG1336 bleiben teuer.



Das war ja die mit 990x oder??

Das verstehe ich wiederum nicht, warum man für die so viel zahlt, wie für eine top CPU vom 2011er sockel ??

Verwirrend xD


----------



## 0madmexx0 (31. Dezember 2013)

LThomas1998 schrieb:


> Ist Pci e 3.0 schon ausgelastet ?
> 
> Mit den Graka's noch nicht oder und mit der SATA Geschichte auch nicht oder?



Nein wirklich ausgelastet (noch) nicht. Merkt man ja auch daran, dass es nur leicht messbare Unterschiede ergibt wenn man eine x16 Grafikkarte in einen x8 Slot gibt.


----------



## LThomas1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

0madmexx0 schrieb:


> Nein wirklich ausgelastet (noch) nicht. Merkt man ja auch daran, dass es nur leicht messbare Unterschiede ergibt wenn man eine x16 Grafikkarte in einen x8 Slot gibt.



Wusste ich gar nicht, dass man eine GPU im x8 slot betreiben kann xD


----------



## 0madmexx0 (31. Dezember 2013)

Bitte nicht allzu spitzfindig werden hier mit x8 und x16 meine ich die Lanes.


----------



## LThomas1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

Okay, drum dachte ich schon xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2014)

Es gibt (sehr selten) auch offenen x8-Slots, in die x16er Karten passen würden und mit x1er Karten oder alternativ mit Risern ist sowieso alles möglich...




Research schrieb:


> RAM-Geschwindigkeit ist beim Spielen fast nie der Flaschenhals, nur dessen Menge.


 
Auf Quad-Channel-Systemen ist die Bandbreite nie limitierend - und um die gehts hier wohl, wenn wir von DDR4 vor 2014 reden.




mrtvu schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf so eine Vorhersage?


 
Alles zwischen x10 und x3 wird zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt zwischen den ersten Einführungspreisen und der Marktstabilisierung 1-2 Quartale später mal zutreffen


----------



## LThomas1998 (3. Januar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt (sehr selten) auch offenen x8-Slots, in die x16er Karten passen würden und mit x1er Karten oder alternativ mit Risern ist sowieso alles möglich..



Meinst du das z.b beim 4er SLI ist der PCie 16x, 8x,8x und 16x

PS:habe gestern ein MB gesehen, das 4x 16er PCIe hat


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

LThomas1998 schrieb:


> Meinst du das z.b beim 4er SLI ist der PCie 16x, 8x,8x und 16x
> 
> PS:habe gestern ein MB gesehen, das 4x 16er PCIe hat


 
4xSLI ist preis-/leistungs-technisch eine Katastrophe... Und die Lanes muss die CPU auch supporten...


----------



## LThomas1998 (3. Januar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> 4xSLI ist preis-/leistungs-technisch eine Katastrophe... Und die Lanes muss die CPU auch supporten...



Das ist mir schon bewust, aber als beispiel.

Wurde das Mikroruckeln schon behoben?


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

DDR4 kommt Ende 2014. Hätte ich vorerst ab nicht gedacht.


----------



## LThomas1998 (12. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> DDR4 kommt Ende 2014. Hätte ich vorerst ab nicht gedacht.



Lassen wir uns überraschen


----------

